# wire wheel restoration!!!!! who restores in cali..



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

who does a good job @reconditioning daytons in so. california.......


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

chapsss88 said:


> who does a good jod @reconditioning daytons in so. california.......


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...chr-gold-100-spk-dz-stamped-dz-shark-kos.html


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Send pics in a PM....Pat does them at Zeus WW in Orange,CA


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

FREAKY TALES‎ on here


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Who doesnt restore in Cali should be the question.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

regal ryda said:


> FREAKY TALES‎ on here


 NOT KNOCKING: But Freaky Tales is the middle guy and sends the work to a wheel builder, he doesn't restore or build


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> NOT KNOCKING: But Freaky Tales is the middle guy and sends the work to a wheel builder, he doesn't restore or build


he can get it done. do you restore wheels? does lowrider19?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't restore anything.....Tami doesn't herself,but she also owns the shop where Pat,her husband restores them.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Lowrider19 said:


> I don't restore anything.....Tami doesn't herself,but she also owns the shop where Pat,her husband restores them.


 LOWRIDER 19; WT_ : REMEMBER He tries to take a pressure shot on purpose, for that reason we move on and ignore.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lowrider19 said:


> I don't restore anything


what exactly is it that you do, except have tami calling the shots on what you're allowed to respond to and not?


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tami said:


> NOT KNOCKING: But Freaky Tales is the middle guy and sends the work to a wheel builder, he doesn't restore or build


And your point is???? Dam hyna, u always gotta be negative. Don't hate on the homie cuz he gets more respect for hookin up peeps with rims. Reason being, he ain't on here bullshittin and arguing like some other peeps. All business. Take a lesson. Notice his thread is nothin but props.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

I PUT MY MONEY ON "CHUMA"


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> FREAKY TALES‎ on here


FREAKY ALWAYS HAS A SELECTION READY TO GO


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

I gotta ask...is anyone saving money restoring wheels? Sounds like alot of hassle


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I gotta ask...is anyone saving money restoring wheels? Sounds like alot of hassle


IF YOUR RESTORING TRUE SPOKES AND RAYS , AND MCLEANS, AND EARLY WIRES RIMS DAYTONS, ZENITHS, YOU CAN GET THE LEVEL OF QUALITY YOU WANT.
SOME OF THE NEW WHEEL BUILDERS RESTORE WHEELS TOO
I DON`T THINK IT`S ABOUT SAVING A FEW BUCKS, BUT IF YOU WANT OLD SCHOOL RIMS, IT`S THE PRICE YOU PAY


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Very true


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tami said:


> NOT KNOCKING: But Freaky Tales is the middle guy and sends the work to a wheel builder, he doesn't restore or build


Oh the Irony!

:burn:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Tami said:


> NOT KNOCKING: But Freaky Tales is the middle guy and sends the work to a wheel builder, he doesn't restore or build


 actually thats exactly whats being done here, Knocking.....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

you gotta give freaky his props, he has rims ready to sell on friday, to be mounted on saturday, and get your car in a show by sunday.
he`s a good guy, and his service is vital for getting cars on the road in a hurry


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Are rebuilt daytons still considered daytons? What all gets replaced when they get rebuilt?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Tami said:


> Freaky Tales is easy to deal with and minds his own buisness. He doesnt get involved with all shit talking and sells more wheels than us



:uh:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

TTT This is just what i wanted to hear... the people have spoken!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

46'Areosedan said:


> Are rebuilt daytons still considered daytons? What all gets replaced when they get rebuilt?


Yes,they can be full 100% Daytons,but most people don't want to pay that. You can reuse the dishes,provided they have never seen a curb,and are in perfect shape. I'm not sure on the spokes/nips,but they might sell to someone that rebuilds,I highly doubt it,they'd want to do the rebuild themselves. Most people never want to pay that much to clean the leftover chrome from between the dimples,etc,on their original dishes. To me,that date stamp matters as much as the stamped hubs,but it can only be reused with a LOT of work,usually.Work that most don't want to pony up for.


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Lowrider19 said:


> Yes,they can be full 100% Daytons,but most people don't want to pay that. You can reuse the dishes,provided they have never seen a curb,and are in perfect shape. I'm not sure on the spokes/nips,but they might sell to someone that rebuilds,I highly doubt it,they'd want to do the rebuild themselves. Most people never want to pay that much to clean the leftover chrome from between the dimples,etc,on their original dishes. To me,that date stamp matters as much as the stamped hubs,but it can only be reused with a LOT of work,usually.Work that most don't want to pony up for.


Yeah I had emailed dayton several months ago and they told me it cost close to $500 each wheel to rebuild. They prefer to just sell you a new wheel.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

46'Areosedan said:


> Yeah I had emailed dayton several months ago and they told me it cost close to $500 each wheel to rebuild. They prefer to just sell you a new wheel.


Exactly what they told me! prefer to sell that new crappy shit!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

925rider said:


> :uh:


 Whatever; I didn't say the guy doesn't sell wheels, but refurbishing is a whole different ball game, and some people have the right to know where their wheels might be going. In fact I didn't even say he has a bad reputation or anything negative.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

46'Areosedan said:


> Are rebuilt daytons still considered daytons? What all gets replaced when they get rebuilt?


They are, it's the original HUB, that makes it original. Some spokes can be saved, most nips are trashed. Outters are replaced


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

KURSED1 said:


> And your point is???? Dam hyna, u always gotta be negative. Don't hate on the homie cuz he gets more respect for hookin up peeps with rims. Reason being, he ain't on here bullshittin and arguing like some other peeps. All business. Take a lesson. Notice his thread is nothin but props.


 Nothing negative in being honest, sorry but I give an answer to a question that I would want to know if I was about to have my treasured wheels refurbished. What is everyone's hang up about honesty?? Freaky sells wheels all day long and as far as I know, if there's a problem he is quick to refund and he usually can find you what you want on the spot. The question was not about what he sells. It was about who rebuilds. And I didn't ask for the job, anybody that truly knows what is involved in the job, knows it is very time consuming and difficult matching up those spokes to properly fit and very expensive, that is why they would rather sell you a new set.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lowrider19 said:


> Yes,they can be full 100% Daytons,but most people don't want to pay that. You can reuse the dishes,provided they have never seen a curb,and are in perfect shape. I'm not sure on the spokes/nips,but they might sell to someone that rebuilds,I highly doubt it,they'd want to do the rebuild themselves. Most people never want to pay that much to clean the leftover chrome from between the dimples,etc,on their original dishes. To me,that date stamp matters as much as the stamped hubs,but it can only be reused with a LOT of work,usually.Work that most don't want to pony up for.


what car you mount some daytons on?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> Nothing negative in being honest, sorry but I give an answer to a question that I would want to know if I was about to have my treasured wheels refurbished.


speaking of treasured wheels refurbished, don't you have an ongoing complaint in that department?


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Dropping off my wheels tom morning... here are some before pics... 14x7 72 spoke KILLAH!!! Daytons


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

chapsss88 said:


> Dropping off my wheels tom morning... here are some before pics... 14x7 72 spoke KILLAH!!! Daytons
> View attachment 921881
> 
> View attachment 921889
> ...


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

FreakyTales has withstood the test of time!

He has seen many Wire Wheel Makers rise and fall!

Most Notable, JD's Zenith of California, Envious Touch and the late and short lived (fake) Zenith Wire Wheel company started by a company that dropped such name and is doing business as I type under another new Name Company. 

Time and time again, FreakyTales manages to stay in business and keep his customers happy. 





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

KURSED1 said:


> And your point is???? Dam hyna, u always gotta be negative. Don't hate on the homie cuz he gets more respect for hookin up peeps with rims. Reason being, he ain't on here bullshittin and arguing like some other peeps. All business. Take a lesson. Notice his thread is nothin but props.


Perfectly said homie

TTT FOR THE "MIDDLE MAN" FREAKY TALES.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

There is always a reason for a middle man. I can attest, I am not the middle man but the man at the end doing the work for the middle man. I run my powder coating business this way for many reasons. The biggest reason is for the simplicity. I don't wanna be a salesman, bill collector or customer relations. I just wanna do the work and get my money. I do work for several motorcycle builders in my area and each one swears up and down they have the best powder coating.....none of them know I'm the guy doing the work for all of them. 
I respect what he does. As long as the results are good and consistent people will follow. Also I am one of those people. Waiting on my set of wheels as I type. Nobody sold me or persuaded me. I read lots of posts and seen what people were saying....not what the "middle man" was saying. The product and service speaks for itself.


----------



## 2595905 (Jan 4, 2009)

hands down the best and cheapest in L.A http://www.gboyzcustomwheels.com/home.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

2595905 said:


> hands down the best and cheapest in L.A http://www.gboyzcustomwheels.com/home.html


Hands down the crapiest restoration of wheels I have ever seen. 

:angry:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hands down the crapiest restoration of wheels I have ever seen.
> 
> :angry:


LOL


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Tami said:


> Whatever; I didn't say the guy doesn't sell wheels, but refurbishing is a whole different ball game, and some people have the right to know where their wheels might be going. In fact I didn't even say he has a bad reputation or anything negative.


Do people have a right to know where your adapters come from?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

fool2 said:


> Do people have a right to know where your adapters come from?Where the spokes come from? Where the nipples come from? where the barrel/bands come from? where the hubs come from?where the knock offs come from?and the prices of each item mentioned before being put together?


:drama:


----------



## SICKONE (Jun 14, 2012)

DanielDucati said:


> :drama:


Wooweee!


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Even on thanksgiving day!!. FreakyTales took time away from his family to take my 72's and to show his arsenal of wheels:machinegun:we chopped it up for a bit and & showed his wheel guys work here are some pics of the restorations.uffin:







I LOVE THESE!!!! center gold 72 spoke Dzuffin:







All chrome 72 spoke Zz


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Jesus's wheel guy has done fuckin awsome work since day one.....Even though freakytales is the middle man, he still make sure shit gets done with no excuses......I would of figured my cuzzo (Freaky) would of already started a wire wheel company by now....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DanielDucati said:


> Jesus's wheel guy has done fuckin awsome work since day one.....Even though freakytales is the middle man, he still make sure shit gets done with no excuses......I would of figured my cuzzo (Freaky) would of already started a wire wheel company by now....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lets go with Ducati wire wheels


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

bump!!!!!anxiously waiting!!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

You've been waiting for a month?


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Her rearend anxiously waiting for some 14x7 72 spoke deez....hno:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

chapsss88 said:


> bump!!!!!anxiously waiting!!!!!


Yeah. he said my outers were @the chrome shop still and the shop was closed a couple of days for the holidays....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

chapsss88 said:


> Her rearend anxiously waiting for some 14x7 72 spoke deez....hno:
> View attachment 1012513


more pics of the car!


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> more pics of the car!









:yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

chapsss88 said:


> View attachment 1012601
> :yes:


Whls should be ready next week


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

chapsss88 said:


> Her rearend anxiously waiting for some 14x7 72 spoke deez....hno:
> View attachment 1012513


What do you have on there now? 13" chinas?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Whls should be ready next week


FREAKY WILL GETTER` DONE


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lowrider19 said:


> What do you have on there now? 13" chinas?


No i have some 13x7 72 spoke daytons.. im going to ride 13" in front cuz they look badas fuck!!!!.. and im putting 14x7 72 spokes in the back (i shorten the stock rearend to put skirts) just so i dont put alot force on my drivetrain, because im going to be driving my shit everywhere.....:nicoderm:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Whls should be ready next week


:h5:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

chapsss88 said:


> No i have some 13x7 72 spoke daytons.. im going to ride 13" in front cuz they look badas fuck!!!!.. and im putting 14x7 72 spokes in the back (i shorten the stock rearend to put skirts) just so i dont put alot force on my drivetrain, because im going to be driving my shit everywhere.....:nicoderm:
> 
> View attachment 1014097
> View attachment 1014105


what are you gonna do for tires? Premium Sportway? Why dont you just regear the rearend? People throw away the gearsets we use because they want higher rpms.


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Duez said:


> what are you gonna do for tires? Premium Sportway? Why dont you just regear the rearend? People throw away the gearsets we use because they want higher rpms.


 running hurcs for know.. im going to put a monte carlo rearend later...


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Got my restored wheels back from freaky last week... another satisfied costumer...:worship:





















Thanks again.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

